# Would ya?



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

What do you think he would score? I don’t have a good head on pic but I think his lack of width is his only downfall. No matter his score, I’m pretty sure he keeps coming past my stand I’m letting one fly.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

No question! I would say yes every day of the week. That guy looks like a stud bull. Good luck!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I would.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

330


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

LE or Any Bull unit? If Any Bull, it's a no brainer. If LE, it depends what else you're seeing. Gorgeous bull.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree with BradN, any Bull unit he would be in the cross hairs.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

He's a good looking bull.
I'm with Goofy on this one. 325 - 330. If he was really wide he *might* get to 350. His G4s just don't have the length.

All in all I say BANG/THWACK!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup, yup, yup let it fly on that guy.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That bull has great mass. I think that is going to make up for some of the other deficiencies. I suck at scoring animals, but due to mass, I put that bull at 350. IMO, he is a shooter on any unit in Utah.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a once in a lifetime bull--Very unique. I say 330-340. Definitely a shooter.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

No way I'd pass on that bull given the opportunity. He's unique.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

So it’s a Manti bull. I’m struggling because my goal was to get one with width. But this guy between his uniqueness, mass, front end and being a 7x7 is really making me wish this guy keeps coming in to get a chance at him. If he had some width it would be everything I could hope for.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I love that little dropper that is trying to form on his right main beam. Lots of character on that bull. 

I think goofy is pretty spot on and 330" would be about the max for that bull. His beams look to be about 45" long is all, backend in general is short (good looking fronts though), narrow width and I think the mass looks better than it really is given the lack of length on his rack. If it weren't for his extra points he'd be a 315-320", but one that would leave a lot of guys grinning like a fat kid with cake if they could punch their tag on him.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. That’s my dilemma. I was going into this hoping for width and to beat my 2010 bull and shoot nothing under 345”. I don’t think he would score really well either and was thinking he would come in around that same size, but this guy I think has enough character that makes him so cool he’ll be HARD to pass.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, wouldn't do it. Way too much to pack out. I like to emulate JC and get the ones with milk still dripping off lips. But very cool bull...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally don't think it would go more than 320" but that really shouldn't matter. If you like it, then take it.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

I would shoot him! He’s a great bull for the Manti. 
He has awesome mass and character. I’m not great at scoring but I would think high 330s his mass is gonna help him a lot!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd arrow him on the manti


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

He would be a good bull on the Manti with that character. Don’t hesitate or overthink it. If he gets your blood pumping, go for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> He's gorgeous! I love that little dropper that is trying to form on his right main beam. Lots of character on that bull.
> 
> I think the mass looks better than it really is given the lack of length on his rack.


Johhnycake makes a couple of great points here. The mass looks amazing because of the velvet, it's a visual effect thing. He also nails the gorgeous part; I would not hesitate to tag that guy given the chance, or the coordinates (hint hint)

On the width he's perfect for me. Since I have a small house he would be the perfect bull to have on the wall. That way I wouldn't have to get out of the house to bring him inside.

If you see him, smoke him. I am sure you will be very happy with him.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I mean he is no ridgetop quality bull or hit those standards but he’s definitely heavier and better I think than this pic of the next best bull in this area so far. If I get more pics when I go check cams agin I’ll post em up. Thanks guys!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

UBB.... He also looks to be on the younger side. I don't see much in the way of battle scars on him. I would bet he will be bigger next year if he survives this years arrows, slugs and bullets. I hope you get him but if you don't; I'd like to see him next year.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> UBB.... He also looks to be on the younger side. I don't see much in the way of battle scars on him. I would bet he will be bigger next year if he survives this years arrows, slugs and bullets. I hope you get him but if you don't; I'd like to see him next year.


Thanks. We'll see what turns up. I usually get surprised with some really good bulls that usually appear in this spot in August / September. It's just been the last week they started showing up on the three cams I've got around my stand so I can't wait to see if more show up when I go back down in a couple weeks.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats on finding a great bull to chase!! I love this bull!! So much character!! I suck at scoring so I’ll jump in with the 320-340 crowd. No way he goes less than 320! I like the narrower look of big bulls like this better than the really wide ones myself. 

If you have the fortitude to pass this bull if given the chance you might need to check yourself in to the looney bin. He is an absolute stud in my book. 

One other thought I had; Think about how much easier it will be to save him if your house is on fire with that narrow frame!! Make sure the wife got the kids out safe after placing him by the curb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

utahbigbull said:


> I mean he is no ridgetop quality bull or hit those standards but he's definitely heavier and better I think than this pic of the next best bull in this area so far. If I get more pics when I go check cams agin I'll post em up. Thanks guys!!


I think this thread is a really cool example of how two bulls can look very different, but probably score pretty close to each other. This bull is an inch or two shorter on the first brow, 4" shorter on the second brows and thirds, maybe a bit longer on the 4ths, several inches longer on the 5ths, much longer on the main beams, and probably close to 10" or more inches wider. I would also guess he has better mass than FunkyTown. He has a more "classic" look and is very nice bull. I also think he is 1-2 years older than FunkyTown, and probably won't ever be a "monster."

FunkyTown, well, I think he is 3-4 years shy of his peak antler growth and if he can evade everything that wants to kill him, he could grow into a real jaw dropper. To be clear, if I had a Manti tag this year, I would be trying to kill him unless I had a gagger identified somewhere else---and even then, if he showed up on opening morning and I hadn't seen a "better" bull in a week I'd probably pull the trigger. He's just cool!

I'd put Classic at a slight advantage B&C scorewise with likely a 330-335" gross versus FunkyTown at 320-330".


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for the input guys. That's my dilemma. I was going into this hoping for width and to beat my 2010 bull and shoot nothing under 345". I don't think he would score really well either and was thinking he would come in around that same size, but this guy I think has enough character that makes him so cool he'll be HARD to pass.


If you kill this bull, I would bet he tapes out at 345". Lots of guys under estimate score when you have a lot of mass because everything looks shorter and narrower. I think funky town is only going to be about 5" or so narrower than bull #2 and with those webs you are going to get an extra 1-4" in mass for a bunch of measurements on both horns. However, remember, I suck at scoring bulls. I just want to see a pic of that bull with someone's hand on it, such a cool bull.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Plus one on what toasty said. Typically bulls with more mass get guessed at a lower score. In my opinion due to what he said. When I stack my bull from a few years ago against others that “look longer” etc it might seem smaller on the score. But my bull taped out to 371 due to the mass being so big that the length looked smaller. That being said don’t get caught up on score. You will know what is “big enough” when you see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

3arabians said:


> One other thought I had; Think about how much easier it will be to save him if your house is on fire with that narrow frame!! Make sure the wife got the kids out safe after placing him by the curb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that is a VERY valid point hahaha!! Thanks for bringing that up 3arabians &#128514;


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> I think this thread is a really cool example of how two bulls can look very different, but probably score pretty close to each other. This bull is an inch or two shorter on the first brow, 4" shorter on the second brows and thirds, maybe a bit longer on the 4ths, several inches longer on the 5ths, much longer on the main beams, and probably close to 10" or more inches wider. I would also guess he has better mass than FunkyTown. He has a more "classic" look and is very nice bull. I also think he is 1-2 years older than FunkyTown, and probably won't ever be a "monster."
> 
> FunkyTown, well, I think he is 3-4 years shy of his peak antler growth and if he can evade everything that wants to kill him, he could grow into a real jaw dropper. To be clear, if I had a Manti tag this year, I would be trying to kill him unless I had a gagger identified somewhere else---and even then, if he showed up on opening morning and I hadn't seen a "better" bull in a week I'd probably pull the trigger. He's just cool!
> 
> I'd put Classic at a slight advantage B&C scorewise with likely a 330-335" gross versus FunkyTown at 320-330".


Johnny, I think you just named what I hope will be MY bull lol. "Funky Town"... I LIKE IT!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Who is this funkytown you speak of? Did I miss a post?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> Who is this funkytown you speak of? Did I miss a post?


The first bull in this thread with the cool kickers at his fourths and wannabe drop tine forming on his right main beam


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Score is helpful for reference and classification purposes, but it truly is just a number. I’d kill this bull on the Manti and be happy as could be. He’s a cool one! 

I hope you can turn him up and kill him so we can see field pictures with your hands on him.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Score is helpful for reference and classification purposes, but it truly is just a number. I'd kill this bull on the Manti and be happy as could be. He's a cool one!
> 
> I hope you can turn him up and kill him so we can see field pictures with your hands on him.


Thanks vanilla! Hoping he keeps coming in and out of this spot. This is a spot I've spent 20 years finding and figuring out with spike and cow hunts. Two years ago on my sons hunt I had a GOOD bull pegged down in late August coming through here every day and come September multiple good bulls were in here. I've got my stand set right in the middle of it all so my fingers are crossed but with a bow in the equation it's def going to be challenging!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

"If it's a general season"..

My standards are jacked. I shoot anything with horns on General season. I definitely would shoot a unique 7x7 like this on LE. 

Sincerly,

Boyle Toss


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Funky Town and Classic...JC just made my day with his naming of these two bulls!

I tend to agree with the 330 crowd and think he is probably actually a little shy of that when all said and done. Still a really cool bull, and if I was trying to get it done with an archery tag, it would be REALLY hard to pass on him unless I had better options that i was aware of. Don't over think it too much...you'll know what to do when he walks by when you have bow in hand. Good luck!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just gonna throw this here for everyone who would pass these type of elk on this hunt...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> View attachment 136659
> 
> 
> Just gonna throw this here for everyone who would pass these type of elk on this hunt...


I don't think very many people said they would pass on it. I know I didn't.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Id say easy 335 to 340 as he has some girth to him. I know the fourths etc etc but decently thick. Either way I agree with most that scores are cool and all but character is way more important. Especially while looking at him on your wall. And he has some character. Id take him definetely. What Unit do you have by chance as ive been putting seceral cams out in Wasatch East and West for deer but if I pick up anything great bull wise I will let ya know.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Aznative said:


> What Unit do you have by chance as ive been.....
> 
> My new slogan , "Nice try":gossip:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Aznative said:


> Id say easy 335 to 340 as he has some girth to him. I know the fourths etc etc but decently thick. Either way I agree with most that scores are cool and all but character is way more important. Especially while looking at him on your wall. And he has some character. Id take him definetely. What Unit do you have by chance as ive been putting seceral cams out in Wasatch East and West for deer but if I pick up anything great bull wise I will let ya know.


I'll not tip the unit if the OP wants to state it again he will. But I will say he has posted it before if you search. I think your offer to share your camera data is really generous, and kudos to you, but I will say that those units are not the right ones for this particular tag holder.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

No I re read the posts and see its a different unit. I dont know but where I came from we would help tons of people out like I offered for bull tags if someone seemed decent. Wasnt a big deal as it seems to be up here. I guess just different mindsets but all good.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the same tag as you, UBB, assuming you have archery. If you aren't gonna shoot him, I'm going to try to follow you around and find out where he is at! Haha just kidding, but he is a **** nice bull that I would be super happy with. I like the name that JFC came up with for him as well.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Aznative said:


> No I re read the posts and see its a different unit. I dont know but where I came from we would help tons of people out like I offered for bull tags if someone seemed decent. Wasnt a big deal as it seems to be up here. I guess just different mindsets but all good.


Thanks for the offer to help Az!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have the same tag as you, UBB, assuming you have archery. If you aren't gonna shoot him, I'm going to try to follow you around and find out where he is at! Haha just kidding, but he is a **** nice bull that I would be super happy with. I like the name that JFC came up with for him as well.


Thanks CC! Good luck to ya! If I get one on the ground early I'd be more than happy to help ya out.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I would guess between 335-345. The cheaters after his royals are sweet! I wouldn’t hesitate to kill him. I like him better then the 2nd bull. Happy hunting!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Checked cams this weekend. Got an idea on the 7x7’s width. Bad part is sheep moved in on Friday. So now I have two weeks for the sheep to move out and the bulls to come back.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Had two new shooter bulls in my book show up on the cam to the other side of my stand. Crazy, one is another 7x7 making for 2 different 7x7’s in this area. I had to take a clip of the video that showed all the points the best I could but he’s a bit better than this clip shows. Has a cool tripod on the end of his right beam and has his left sixth just splitting into a seventh.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That tripod is a nice bull. He has good width, beams, mass, length, etc. I think he's the nicest one you've posted so far.


----------

